# Fulton 3708 and Westline #4 for $50?



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone sent me an email offering these two planes. I'm thinking of grabbing them just because I like the Fulton. Any input from you guys?

They both appear to be in good condition minus the hole in the tote.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, They are not Stanley Baileys but they are clean and would make good users. For 50 bucks I would go for it.


----------

